# New from Roseville, CA



## dcox20 (May 18, 2008)

Hey everyone - new to the boards, looks like a great place.

I'm sure my wife Kristin will be signing up also - she's the big horse fanatic, I'm just along for the ride!

We have a paint mare that my wife rides, and used to have a Belgian Gelding that I rode until life got in the way. 

*Here's a couple pics of Callie, Kristin's mare.*



















*And here are some pics of my old boy Sparky.*




























*This was a painting that was done of my boy Sparky and his little buddy Boomer*

Original Photo:









Painting:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!! 
Wow, lovely photos...I love that painting, too! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

My hubby (dcox20) did a pretty good job on the intro for us... horse fanatic is about right, he is being nice he calls me the barn rat - I'm always at the barn 
I'm looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF!  You have a vert pretty horse!
Have fun on here


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya callie and doc 
welcome to the forum 

that painting is beautiful


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to you both  Callie is a lovely mare and the paintings of Sparky and Boomer are fabulous. Did you sell them? Callies Mom you need to get your hubby back in the saddle :lol:


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

We still have Callie but we had to sell Sparky after I lost my job last year and decided to start my own business (keeping up 2 horses, let alone a draft horse that is a husband/second horse was pretty tough on us)  
I agree we need to get him back in the saddle... just need to settle life back down and find another suitable mount  
thanks for all the welcomes, I'm sure you will see alot of us here - and MANY pictures of my girl Callie.


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Looks like we are pretty close - I live near Reno  

Trying to beat the hot weather this week, isn't it miserable? Oh well, we get our riding time in, right?

Great to meet you and your wife!


----------

